# A basic review of savage stevens 22-250



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

This stevens i bought had a mossy oak looking camo on stock, (iv never seen on the stevens) I put a rifle basix adjustable trigger in it, and it SHOOTS! Iv already found a load for it with dogtown bullets, and it prints under an 1in at 100yds. Great gun for the money. light , accurate, cheap.
Warning these guns dont win beauty contests:cool:


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the note, SS. I'd really like to see more on your thoughts about those Dogtown bullets.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Ebbs ill sure let you know how they do as soon as i can find some new coyotes. If i strike out on the coyotes next outing im gonna do some jack rabbit plinking with them. Ill let you know either way


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Ebbs ill sure let you know how they do as soon as i can find some new coyotes. If i strike out on the coyotes next outing im gonna do some jack rabbit plinking with them. Ill let you know either way


Sounds good brother. I was also thinking in terms of size and weight. What bullet type, are they a hollow point boat tail, ballistic tip, etc? Just some details for us to wet our appetite with.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

oh ok 55gr hollow point flat base. Im using 35gr varget with a col 2.355. This should be running about 3750 or so, but i havent chrono them yet, ill do that next outing. I have some hornady 60gr soft point boat tails i cant wait to try out , but have not loaded them yet. Personally i think the soft points would be better for coyotes than the hollows. I shot a coyote couple weeks ago with a factory remington 55gr hollow and wasnt really impressed with results. I hitem right behind the shoulder at 50 or 60yrds. Looking at the damage it put a fist size hole in the entrance and no exit. The coyote did alot of spinning on the ground. I thought maybe i could make some better bullet powder combos. what has been your experience with hollows points? Are they just better for the prarie dogs and such?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I generally won't use anything but ballistic tips on varmints. Smaller entry hole, and rarely ever an exit hole. The Hollow Points seem to "explode" or "Splash" a lot more on impact. That said, they sure make a heckuva mess out of a prairie dog.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I prefer ballistic tip type bullets for coyotes. On Prairie dogs to be honest it doesn't matter much as far a killing them goes HP's throw "_matter"_ farther from my experience heehee !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

By the way Midway USA has dogtown bullets on sale.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I just shot some dogtowns yesterday evening. I really dont think i have the right powder for what i was shooting so back to the drawing board. My best group was 1.021. So ill try my ole trusty powder and see if i can get these well under 1MOA...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is your trusty old powder SMY ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Seems like the IMR is my trusty ole powder. 4198 and 4895. Granted velocity is lost with the IMR vs Varget or H4895. But 3100, 3200 is just fine if i can get a .75 MOA @100. My 22-250s like the varget and the H. But this .223 seem to not.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this an AR ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Is this an AR ?


 No Don it is my M77 Ruger..


----------

